# CK30H Hydraulic Pump Kit Desperation



## RollK (Apr 19, 2020)

Hello all! Thanks for the admission to this Forum! I have a Kioti CK30H At the end of last summer it started to leak oil through the pump case on the hydraulic pump (not HST Pump) I immediately called my dealer and had them order a seal kit. I then removed pump from tractor and found that the pump case bolts had "stretched" the threads in case, which is aluminum. I tightened them back up, re-threaded one stripped hole and re-assembled. This held for about two months and then started to leak again. By now I had received the pump kit so I tore everything down again. Upon disassembly I found that a) the threads had pulled loose again, and b) the kit I received was incorrect. I then reassembled the pump using Heli-coil inserts for the stripped case bolts and returned and re-ordered the repair kit. After approximately a month, leak started again. Disassembled yet again. Found new Kit *#6202901N *was still incorrect kit. Pump is a *Joyang T2195-71001.* Pump case is stamped -S/N JB05089, 12+6.5cc-L. *HELP!*


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi RollK, welcome to the forum.

I normally got to the next size larger bolt, and tap new threads when I get into a predicament like that. Start the threads with a regular thread tap, and then use a bottoming tap to thread the hole all the way to bottom. Do you think this will work for you?


----------



## RollK (Apr 19, 2020)

This is exactly what I've done with my pump. Unable to find a proper bolt so I dabbed my own out of all-thread. My current predicament is finding a seal kit for this pump as the one referenced in parts manual doesn't seem to be the right one!

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------

